

13 Things I've Learned Building Web Products - way66
http://www.slideshare.net/pierrevalade/things-ive-learning-building-web-products

======
juliennakache
Totally agree with "it's not about being the first, it's about having it
right". But that's why I'm not so sure about "building a working prototype
from day one". In Spotify's case, they launched when they already had
developed a mac and a pc client. To "have it right", you sometimes need to
spend a fair amount of time before launch. Look at Instagram... Their iphone
app was pretty much solid at launch: many lenses, clean and distinctive UI,
great integration with social platforms, no bugs, no downtime... In Kik's
case, they had an iphone, an android and a BB client at launch. This article
by @gigaom wraps up my thougt on that. Anyway, this is a nice deck :)

~~~
namsral
The "Release soon, release often" and "Incremental improvements" mantras
generally do not work for iOS apps like they do for most web apps.

The majority of apps released in the App Store get one chance at making a
splash. If the app does not appeal to the general public, it is lost in limbo.

